# Can I disable video cards? If "yes," How do I do it?



## Centerplate (Aug 24, 2006)

Can anyone tell me (a) if and (b) how I can disable any one or more of my video cards / drivers in a laptop environment, to try to get faster response on a 2-D application?

I have a Toshiba Tecra M4 tablet PC and powering 4 monitors, all DVI (1280x1024, 16-bit, refresh 60). The computer has 2 GM of RAM and an Intel Pent. M @ 2.26 GHz. The product powering the four monitors is a Matrox G450 MMS Quad, installed in a high-end (okay, "expensive") PCMCIA drive called SideCar, from Digital Tigers. (The computer remains shut, i.e., I have a total of four screens, all big displays.) The reason I have a laptop, instead of a tower, is that I travel extensively and want to have precisely the same system (and stuff on it) on the road as at home.

I have a system that I use essentially for one application, which is to run TradeStation, an internet-based trading platform. I trade commodities and futures. I do not have an extensive array of quotes, windows or analyses; kind of on the low side as compared to what most TS users do. (I don't do games or video.)

Everything was working fine for about three months until recently, when my trading program will not perform. It can occasionally be started, but after a few minutes will lock up (with an hourglass) and not respond. There are no screen-flickering issues, although the hourglass flickers before it locks up.

I am wondering if I should, or can, disable the display adapter that comes with the laptop. It's an NVIDIA GEForce Go 6200 TE 64M / 6600 TE 128 M. I have tried to talk with Toshiba and NVIDIA, and neither of them can tell me what will happen if I disable this. (For example, what happens when I travel and need the laptop -- will it still have a functioning screen?)

Many thanks for taking the time to read this. Any ideas will be welcome, and if you talk down to me, that's even better! I'm smart, but not in certain areas. Thanks again.

Larry


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

ok, go into the control panel, and click on "system"

then click the "hardware" tab and click the "device manager" button

you should see what's in the following picture, you will want to *right click* on the device you wish to disable, and choose "disable".

it will then have a little red mark next to it, like my 802.11 wireless card does in that pic.

you will probably need to reboot.


----------



## Centerplate (Aug 24, 2006)

*Do you think I'm safe to disable Nvidia?*

Thanks for the response on how to do it. Should I do it? Do you know anything about whether the Nvidia card is necessary for running the laptop?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

well, i don't know alot about the pcmcia video cards, so i am not positive that windows will see them while starting.

chances are it will still see them once it is running.

hopefully someone can post here and tell us more about that.


----------

